# '95 GXE - Keyless Entry Only?? dont need alarm



## southpaw (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey All,

I am new to this site..First Post.. :cheers: 
I read one thread about Keyless entry for the B14 Sentra but it is about 18 months old. My wife and I just had a new baby and I want to install a keyless remote for the power locks to make life a little easier on her. (I was an electronics tech for 15 years, so I can handle the install myself)

I was wondering if there was any new information...Here are my ???'s:

1) Is there such thing as a Keyless Entry sytem without an Alaram?? or do they all come with them and you just dont hook it up if you dont want it?

2) What is a good brand/where is a good place for an after market Keyless kit?? (Crutchfield had one called Crime Guard REC-11 for $70)

3) I am also a little confused about relays...I know how they work, just what I need versus what comes stock on a car with power locks factory installed..

thx a bunch
Southpaw

'95 Sentra GXE
'01 Pathfinder SE


----------



## mdntridr (Dec 4, 2003)

I just installed a DEI Rattler 369D. It's a remote starter with keyless entry. Hooking up the keyless was by far the easiest part of the job. B14 Sentras (well, ok, maybe not all, but my 99 GXE-LE) have simple negative-trigger door locks. That means that all you have to do is supply ground (ie., complete the circuit) for either the lock or unlock part of the switch. This is how most DEI products work. With more complex systems the negative output from the control unit triggers a relay, but in my car that was not necessary. Super simple. I just tapped two wires and was done.

The Rattler 369D is easy to install, but the docs are absolutely horrible, and don't believe any of the wiring diagrams they give you, the wire colors were all wrong...you will need a mulitmeter to do the remote start portion.

Check out this site for generic car electronics and better (but not perfect) wiring harness descriptions.

HTH,
--Greg--


----------

